
COVFEFE Act - airstrike
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/COVFEFE_Act
======
mlb_hn
Sadly, Library of Congress was archiving all tweets at the time. They stopped
doing so later that year [1]. I don't know if it was ever resumed or not.
Fortunately, tons of people are archiving that sort of thing on their own
anyway :)

[1] [https://blogs.loc.gov/loc/2017/12/update-on-the-twitter-
arch...](https://blogs.loc.gov/loc/2017/12/update-on-the-twitter-archive-at-
the-library-of-congress-2/)

------
icebraining
Cute retronym, but the act makes sense; if the WH says communications on a
particular channel are considered official, then it's just sensible to record
them.

~~~
smitty1e
It's like the Binary Intersectional Tyrannical Cis-Hetero Slave Lord Anti-woke
Patriarchy (BITCHSLAP).

------
djhworld
Not familiar with the US political system here

> The bill would amend the Presidential Records Act to preserve Twitter posts
> and other social media interactions of the President of the United States

Does this mean the bill has not (yet) been passed into law? Or has it been
voted on already?

~~~
starik36
Has not yet been passed and won't be passed. It's a PR stunt by the
congressman.

------
mikece
Is there anything the President says or does that __isn 't __recorded and
preserved?

~~~
wang_li
Lots and lots of stuff. Presidents walk away with their "papers" and put them
in their libraries post presidency. Obama, for one, isn't even planning on
making his papers physically available. Also tons of White House records are
never made available. Guest lists for parties and other visitors to the White
House are not always made available, even if they are not actually classified.

[https://www.nytimes.com/2019/02/20/arts/obama-
presidential-c...](https://www.nytimes.com/2019/02/20/arts/obama-presidential-
center-library-national-archives-and-records-administration.html)

~~~
dublinben
White House visitor logs are notoriously withheld by administrations and
subject to lawsuits over disclosure.

